# New to the forum and need some advice on selling arabica coffee beans



## Rajanikanth (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been lurking around the forum for quite some time. I want to start selling Arabica coffee beans which is grown in the Coorg, Karnataka. India.

As I am new bee into the system, can anyone guide me on how to start selling to the dealers who can buy coffee bean's. My brother owns a coffee estate and he has over 15years of Coffee and Spices plantation and processing experience and we can provide any information required.

Some of the coffee beans that he is selling locally in India is has follows

We can provide samples of any of these. But please consider some time for them to be received from india.

You guidance and help is really appreciated

No. Description Description

Arabica cherry

AC-A Arabica Cherry A AC-A

AC-AA Arabica Cherry AA AC-AA

AC-B Arabica Cherry B AC-B

AC-BBB Arabica Cherry BBB AC-BBB

AC-C Arabica Cherry C AC-C

AC-CB Arabica Cherry Clean Bulk AC-CB

AC-GB Arabica Cherry Graded Bulk AC-GB

AC-BB

AC-BITS

AC-HB Arabica Cherry Husk Bits AC-HB

AC-PB Arabica Cherry PB AC-PB

AC-RAW Arabica Cherry Raw AC-RAW

MM-AA Monsooned Malabar AA MM-AA

Arabica Parchment

PL-A Arabica Plantation A PL-A

PL-AA Arabica Plantation AA PL-AA

PL-AAA Mysore Nuggets Extra Bold PL-AAA

PL-AB Arabica Plantation AB PL-AB

PL-B Arabica Plantation B PL-B

PL-BBB Arabica Plantation BBB PL-BBB

PL-BB

PL-BITS Arabica Plantation Bits PL-BITS

PL-HB

PL-C Arabica Plantation C PL-C

PL-EB Arabica Plant Elephant Beans PL-EB

PL-GB Arabica Plantation Graded Bulk PL-GB

PL-PB Arabica Plantation PB PL-PB

PL-RAW Arabica Parchment Raw PL-RAW

Robusta Cherry

RC-A Robusta Cherry A Scr 17 RC-A

RC-AA Robusta Cherry AA Scr 18 RC-AA

RC-AAA Robusta Cherry AAA Scr 19 RC-AAA

RC-AB Robusta Cherry AB RC-AB

RC-B Robusta Cherry B RC-B

RC-BBB Robusta Cherry BBB RC-BBB

RC-BB

RC-BITS

RC-C Robusta Cherry C RC-C

RC-CB Robusta Cherry Clean Bulk RC-CB

RC-EP Robusta Cherry EP SemiProcess RC-EP

RC-GB Robusta Cherry Graded Bulk RC-GB

RC-HB Robusta Cherry Husk Bits RC-HB

RC-PB Robusta Cherry Peaberry RC-PB

RC-RAW Robusta Cherry Raw RC-RAW

Robusta Parchment

RP-A Kappi Royale A Scr 17 RP-A

RP-AA Robusta Kappi Royale AA Scr 18 RP-AA

RP-AAA Robusta Parchment - AAA RP-AAA

RP-AB Robusta Parchment AB RP-AB

RP-BBB Robusta Parchment BBB RP-BBB

RP-BB

RP-BITS

RP-HB

RP-C Robusta Parchment C RP-C

RP-CB Robusta Parchment Clean Bulk RP-CB

RP-GB Robusta Parchment Graded Bulk RP-GB

RP-PB Robusta Parchment Peaberry RP-PB

RP-RAW Robusta Parchment Raw RP-RAW


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There may be some roasters here who could be interested but you are best advised to approach the brokers who can assess the quality and provide the logistics & landing services. They also have established distribution networks.


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

You might want to get in touch with DR Wakefield over in the UK. They deal with a lot of import of various types and grades of coffee, could be one route to try.


----------



## Rajanikanth (Mar 4, 2013)

Glenn said:


> There may be some roasters here who could be interested but you are best advised to approach the brokers who can assess the quality and provide the logistics & landing services. They also have established distribution networks.


Thank you very much for the reply.Please can you help how/where to find there brokers. it is just very difficult for me to get through searching through website. your help much appreciated


----------



## santoshnayaks (Apr 27, 2014)

Dear Rajanikanth,

I want to contact you for ROBUSTA CHERRY AAA.... How do I?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You will need to track this member down outside of the forum

No posts since March last year - unlikely to visit again - email address points to India if that helps


----------

